# Fantasy of Flight



## ToughOmbre (Jul 21, 2007)

Took some pictures at Kermit Weeks' Fantasy of Flight Museum.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice! There is something about the F3F that I really like.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 21, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Nice! There is something about the F3F that I really like.



Me too. Must be those Grumman genes that were passed on so well to the Wildcat, Hellcat, Bearcat, Tigercat, even the Tomcat.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 21, 2007)

Excellent pics!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 21, 2007)

always loved that Grumman as well 
Is there any evidence of his Mosquito or Lanc


----------



## Cyrano (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes very nic pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 21, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> always loved that Grumman as well
> Is there any evidence of his Mosquito or Lanc



They must be elsewhere in storage awaiting restoration or on loan. Took the guided tour and there was no mention or sight of them.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 21, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> What is that tiny Spitfire?



It was a beautiful model. If I could have fit it under my T-shirt....Nah, just kidding.


----------



## Cyrano (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2007)

Great pics. Does he still have a Wirraway there?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 21, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Great pics. Does he still have a Wirraway there?



Didn't see a Wirraway. Closest thing was the AT-6, the trainer the Wirraway was based on. Might be under restoration and not on display.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

great shots


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 22, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Didn't see a Wirraway. Closest thing was the AT-6, the trainer the Wirraway was based on. Might be under restoration and not on display.



No worries. On a side note completely off topic, the Wirraway was actually derived from the NA-16 and not the T-6, which also originated from the NA-16. Sorry to sound pedantic  Again nice pics.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 22, 2007)

Did you see the Sunderland?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 22, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> No worries. On a side note completely off topic, the Wirraway was actually derived from the NA-16 and not the T-6, which also originated from the NA-16. Sorry to sound pedantic  Again nice pics.



You're absolutely correct. I got the trainers mixed up.  Thanks for setting me straight on that.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 22, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Did you see the Sunderland?



Must not have been on site that day. Way too big to miss. Biggest aircraft on the grounds was the Connie.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice pics! That baby Spitfire is funny


----------

